# [PCGH Extreme] Community-Contest im Juni "Licht & Schatten"



## Klutten (4. Juni 2009)

Monatlicher PCGHX-Community-Contest​ 

So bald ihr den folgenden Banner in Zukunft auf der PCGH-Hauptseite oder hier im Forum erspäht, heißt es aufgepasst, denn wir veranstalten innerhalb der Community ab sofort einen regelmäßigen Bilder-Contest mit dicken Preisen! Die Dauer eines Wettbewerbes wird immer einen ganzen Monat betragen und natürlich mit attraktiven Themen gespickt sein.​ 

Licht- und Schattenspiele prägen die Atmosphäre eines jeden guten Spiels und sorgen damit für eine tolle Stimmung - haltet sie auf euren Screenshots fest.
​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 

* Worum geht es?*
Wir suchen diesen Monat wieder einmal den fettesten Screenshot in der Community. Dieses Mal mit dem Thema "Licht & Schatten". Das Spiel dieser beiden Komponenten macht erst aus einem guten Game ein sehr gutes Game, denn mit nichts kann man effektvoller die Stimmung beeinflussen. Nun seid ihr gefragt. Egal, ob es ein melancholischer Sonnenuntergang in Crysis, FarCry und Co. ist, oder die düstere Atmosphäre in den endlosen Leveln eines anderen Shooters. Bei der Wahl des Spiels habt ihr freie Wahl, beachtet jedoch keine indizierten Games zu nutzen. Und nun - freier Spieltrieb voraus.

Hier ein paar Beispiele von PCGH_Marc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ihr habt bis zum *25.06.09 um ~18 Uhr *die Möglichkeit, Bilder in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Bilder dürfen allerdings nicht breiter als 900 Pixel sein und müssen direkt im Forum als Anhang hochgeladen und verlinkt werden. Bilder externer Hoster bleiben unberücksichtigt. Wir treffen dann bis zum *26.06.09* eine Auswahl der besten Bilder, die anschließend in einer Umfrage, spätestens aber ab dem *27.06.09* von allen angemeldeten Usern der Community bewertet werden können. Das Bild mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnt dann den ausgelobten Preis. Zum folgenden Monatsanfang beginnt dann der nächste Contest.

Wie ihr die Bilder im Forum hochladen und im Thread verlinken könnt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Thread: 
[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


*Teilnahmebedingungen:*


Ihr müsst Mitglied der PCGH-Community sein.
Ihr müsst einen Screenshot hochladen, das ihr selbst angefertigt habt. Ingame - keine Cutscenes.
Bildbearbeitung ist *nicht *erlaubt.
Die Bilder *müssen *als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
In diesem Thread wird nicht diskutiert, hier werden Bilder hochgeladen.
*Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel.*
Das Bild muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imageshack und Co. werden nicht berücksichtigt.
Es gilt: *1 Posting pro User mit bis zu 3 Bildern*. Weitere Postings eines Users werden kommentarlos entfernt.
Manipulationsversuche beim Bilder-Quickpoll führen zum Ausschluss und zur Sperre in diesem Forum.
Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.
Damit dieser Thread lediglich gültige Beiträge erhält, nutzt bitte den Diskussions-Thread für jegliche Anfragen. Dorthin werden auch alle Beiträge verschoben, die in diesem Thread unerwünscht oder ungültig sind:
[Diskussion] Community-Contest im Juni
 

*Die Preise für den Monat Juni findet ihr im Anhang dieses Beitrags.*

1. Platz -> Scythe Ninja II CPU-Kühler
2. Platz -> SteelSeries QcK Heavy (450 x 400 mm)
3. Platz -> SteelSeries SP (320 x 270 mm)
4. Platz -> SteelSeries SP (320 x 270 mm)


----------



## klefreak (6. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein 1., weitere 2 werden noch folgen  (mittels EDIT)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighty101 (6. Juni 2009)

Hey, dann hoffe ich mal ich habe alles Richtig gemacht^^

1tes Bild:
Düstere Stimmung in FarCry 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2tes Bild:
Wieder FarCry 2 mit (meiner Meinung nach) nem Richtig schönen Sonnenaufgang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3tes Bild
Mirros Edge: Finde die Szene einfach Klasse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Owly-K (6. Juni 2009)

*I shot Onkel Roe*

Fallout 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem Bild habe ich nur mit dem INGAME Fotoeditor rumgespielt um es etwas schwarz/weiß zu bekommen, hoffe das ist ok so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PS-GOTT (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## swatty (6. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein etwas anderes Game: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und FarCry 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juni 2009)

*Crysis Warhead :*​ 
*die Cryengine2 zaubert immer noch die schönsten natur screenshots auf den monitor. *
*Die wasser- und vegetationsdarstellung in verbindung mit den lichteffekten ist einfach phenomenal. .*​ 
*Ich wollte aber was ganz anderes machen, dieses bild passt für mich perfekt zum thema. *​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bioshock *: ​ 
*Das spiel bietet in fast jedem raum fantastische schattenspiele, und immer noch eine top grafik. Von allen möglichen licht- und schattenszenen schien mir diese am geeignetsten.*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky : *​ 
*genial ist hier der doppelte schatten durch die sonne und das lagerfeuer , die x-ray engine ist und bleibt, trotz so mancher (manchmal berechtigter) kritiken, für meinen geschmack eine top spiele engine.*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juni 2009)

2x Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FarCry 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Juni 2009)

1. Assassins Creed
2. Crysis Warhead
3. Need for Speed Most Wanted




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (6. Juni 2009)

Danke PCGHX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=109415&stc=1&d=1244295187


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. Juni 2009)

3 x UT3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hitman145 (6. Juni 2009)

Mein erster Post und dann gleich hier^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich hab nicht (ganz) das Thema verfehlt


----------



## Akkuschrauber (6. Juni 2009)

Meine Bilder sind mal wieder alle drei aus FSX. Ich hoffe das ist OK.


*Bild zu breit *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naitsabes (6. Juni 2009)

Es folgen noch 2 weitere per Edit.

sorry falsches hochgeladen.

So, jetzt aber das richtige:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier die Nummer 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier die 3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkSpawn (6. Juni 2009)

Hier meine Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2009)

Die Cinematic Mod zählt doch nicht als Nachbearbeitung?!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. Juni 2009)

1. Velvet Assassins
2. Far Cry
3. Far Cry




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matze992 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal Bilder von Tomb Raider Underworld und Prince of persia gemacht
Nr.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nr.2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nr.3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,
hier sind meine Screenshots, welche alle aus dem Spiel "Call of Juarez" stammen
Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch


----------



## superman1989 (7. Juni 2009)

hi Leute  ich mach mal auch mit 


CRYSIS WARHEAD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAWX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FALLOUT 3 - The PITT !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich finde das Fallout am besten und ihr?


----------



## CDL (7. Juni 2009)

Selbst mit dem etwas "angestaubten" CS:S geht noch einiges...
















Map: de_wanda
höchste Settings...


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martin K. (8. Juni 2009)

Crysis und Stalker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (8. Juni 2009)

Alle samt aus Alone in the Dark 5 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (9. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meine. Mit Pitt aus Fallout 3 hatte zwar jemand schonmal die gleiche Idee, aber was solls^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CptSam (9. Juni 2009)

Crysis (SandboxEditor)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (11. Juni 2009)

Dead Space



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F.E.A.R 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReVan1199 (12. Juni 2009)

Crysis Wars Editor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis Wars SP Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexirsi (13. Juni 2009)

Erst mal nur eins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowAlien (13. Juni 2009)

*HL² Lost Coast:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: wtf das ist ja schon im Anfangspost als Beispiel gegeben >_< Mir fiel die Stelle sofort ein, als ich das Thema auf der Newssite gelesen hatte =D aber da war ich ja leider nicht der Einzigste


----------



## Xoftware (13. Juni 2009)

Mein HL2 Mod the fright project (alpha status)

1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Juni 2009)

Hiermal die besten Sreens von GTA IV:


----------



## david16 (14. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meine Screenshots.

Diablo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thief 3 - Deadly Shadows



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## consti12 (14. Juni 2009)

Meine Screenshots sind aus FEAR (dt.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (14. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timothy (14. Juni 2009)

hier sind meine:

The Hunter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis mit MasterConfig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gothic II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karl der Pirat (15. Juni 2009)

Alle drei Screenshots stammen aus *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky* ver. 1.5.09 auf DirectX 9.0c (ich habe nur WinXP, daher kein DirectX 10 )


Der Morgen: ein Spielplatz ohne Kinder in einer Welt ohne Zukunft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Mittag: ein Krankenhaus ohne Heilung in einer Welt ohne Glück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Abend: eine Kirche ohne Gebet in einer Welt ohne Gott



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezio (15. Juni 2009)

GTA 4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Grid:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (16. Juni 2009)

ArmA 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stalker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (16. Juni 2009)

Hier sind meine: 1.Gothic 2
                      2.Crysis
                      3.Crysis


----------



## FichelX (16. Juni 2009)

Bioshock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal Bioshock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Klassiker: TES4 Oblivion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genim2008 (20. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NocternalPredator (21. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ModdingFreak (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGH-X Community!

Hier auch ein paar Screenshots von mir.
Hier bei handelt es sich um das Spiel "Clive Barker's Jericho"...
Ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut geeignet, da es dort viel Licht und (überwiegend) Schatten gibt. 
Ich muss noch dazusagen, dass die ersten 2 Bilder auch InGame-Screenshots sind und keine Spielszenen, auch wenn keine Waffen zu sehen sind.
Man musste während dessen fleißig Knöpfe drücken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich wünsche allen anderen viel Glück!


Gruß ModdingFreak


----------



## FloTalon (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal 3 Rennspiele rausgesucht.
Dabei ist mir sehr das Bild mit Dethkarz am Herzen welches bereits aus dem Jahre 1998 datiert und immer noch einen Heiden Spaß macht, sowohl solo als auch im Multiplayer. Dazu trägt nicht zuletzt die immer noch sehr ansehnliche Grafik. Das schaffen nicht alle Spiele die nen Jahrzehnt aufm Buckel haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite Spiel ist Trackmania Forever. Als kostenfreies Spiel bietet es ebenfalls eine sehr coole Optik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu guter letzt noch eine  Aufnahme aus Race Driver Grid:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexKL77 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich nehm auch mal Far Cry 2.Meines Erachtens ein Paradebei-Spiel mit...
...ähm für viel Licht und Schatten. [Clown zu Mittag gehabt] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2009)

Umfrage ist online -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/59554-abstimmung-zum-community-contest-juni.html​


----------

